# Conversations



## bruce bailey (Dec 22, 2003)

In the upper right area, it shows I have "1" conversation not read. I have responded to all and need to check each time I come on only to find all read. How do I eliminate the "1" in red?


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

IF you're opening conversations or alert in a new tab / window this will happen. Try refreshing your browser page after reading conversations.


----------

